# plugged heat exchanger



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

Went to a call yesterday where flames were rolling out the front of a 25 year old Super Hot boiler at a motel. First thing I do is pull the venting to take a look at the exchanger. It was plugged solid with soot. 

The owner tells me they have been using the same company for the past 15 years to service the boiler. He then says this is the first time he has seen the venting removed.

Anyway, I pulled the burner and the top covers off the boiler and used an air compressor, vacuum and brushes to clean the exchanger. I have never had that much trouble getting an exchanger cleaned out. When we service boilers we always pull the burner, venting, etc to clean the exchanger but they usually aren't too bad because its done yearly.

Justing wondering if you all do this as part of your yearly service as well. And do you have any tricks for cleanning out badly plugged units?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I do its part of the service. If ur not doing it why bother showing up at all?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

What causes the exchanger to be plugged up in first place??


----------



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

Wasn't getting enough air due to lint from laundry room next door blocking openings for combustion air.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

budders said:


> I do its part of the service. If ur not doing it why bother showing up at all?


I had one in a building where a paint booth was throwing a severe negative pressure at it that was all sooted up...

It wasn't hard to tell...
You come in the front door and watch the ceiling panels do backflips...:laughing:

The guy that had been doing their service had been throwing Flip-Sticks at it instead of cleaning it...

We ended up installing a new air makeup unit, I guess some guys don't like to work...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

islandplumber said:


> Wasn't getting enough air due to lint from laundry room next door blocking openings for combustion air.


Must be an older unit... newer one will lock out on safety before it will get sooted up... unless the safety was breeched by some lazy a** ..


----------



## islandplumber (Mar 2, 2014)

Unit was approx. 25 years old. Didn't have a high limit, flow swith, or low water. Boilers here that are under 400,000 btu don't require these safeties, which i dont agree with.


----------



## Jon59901 (Dec 8, 2013)

Cleaning the heat exchanger is kind of a given with any boiler service.


----------

